# Is it possible to replace glass on face of watch?



## barronn30 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to watches and I was wondering if you could replace the screen (or face? not sure what it is called) of the watch. For example, I am interested in buying this one: Men's Swiss Made Movado Fiero Tungsten 0605619 Watch | eBay But noticed on the first picture in the description, there is a scratch on the glass. I was just wondering if it is possible to replace something like that and usually how much it would cost? (And is there a specific name for that area so I can easily refer to it next time?) Thanks!


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

I'm no expert, but the glass you refer to is called the crystal, and yes you can get it replaced. Because it is sapphire, because it is curved, and because it is on a Movado, it won't be cheap. You might consider looking at an authorized dealer to see what a brand new watch costs (if that model is still available), what the repair will cost, and then combine the cost of the one you are considering with the cost of shipping, repair, taxes and import duties, if there are any, to see if it is still a bargain. Also be certain that it is genuine as there are more than a few fake Movados out there. It is a very handsome watch, good luck.


----------



## barronn30 (Aug 31, 2011)

I will follow your advice and try to compare the price of a new one to this one + repair costs. Thanks for the quick reply and the help!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

The scratch does not really bother me. You might even be able to buff most of it out w/ any of the several polishing compounds available for watches. Also, to me that is a lot of money to pay for a quartz watch, but if you like it, then go for it.
cottontop


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

cottontop said:


> The scratch does not really bother me. You might even be able to buff most of it out w/ any of the several polishing compounds available for watches. Also, to me that is a lot of money to pay for a quartz watch, but if you like it, then go for it.
> cottontop


Can you polish scratches out of sapphire? Does the fact that there is even a scratch that noticeable on a sapphire crystal raise any red flags?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Daboryder said:


> Can you polish scratches out of sapphire? Does the fact that there is even a scratch that noticeable on a sapphire crystal raise any red flags?


No, and no.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Borel doesn't list that case number (89 C6 185). 

I'd guess you'd need to send it to Movado for repair. You might want to phone their repair center to see if they have stock and to get a repair "guesstimate".


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Spit161 said:


> Daboryder said:
> 
> 
> > Can you polish scratches out of sapphire? Does the fact that there is even a scratch that noticeable on a sapphire crystal raise any red flags?
> ...


You can polish sapphire. You just need diamond paste and a lot of work.....


----------



## barronn30 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm, okay. Thank you everyone for your feedback. I have a question about polishing off the scratch. Will it make the material more thin? Like I noticed with scratched phones, people would polish it off too to remove the scratch but it seems like they are scraping off a thin layer of the screen.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

First of all I'd ask Movado if this particular crystal is ar coated on the outside. If so, which I do not know, you might damage the coating when polishing the crystal. (201)267-8000. Good luck.


----------



## barronn30 (Aug 31, 2011)

stuffler said:


> First of all I'd ask Movado if this particular crystal is ar coated on the outside. If so, which I do not know, you might damage the coating when polishing the crystal. (201)267-8000. Good luck.


 Okay, thanks!!


----------

